# Can you damage a Kindle Fire by leaving it charging too long?



## BradleyW

The more you charge things, the shorter the mobile capacity. The more you leave a fully charged item plugged in, the more the capacity is reduced also.


----------



## crimsQn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The more you charge things, the shorter the mobile capacity. The more you leave a fully charged item plugged in, the more the capacity is reduced also.


As in general electronic products? Don't products these days short circuit the chargers when batteries are fully charged?


----------



## Agenesis

No, batteries today have mechanisms to automatically halt the charging. I leave my stuff plugged on the charger until I need it.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> No, batteries today have mechanisms to automatically halt the charging. I leave my stuff plugged on the charger until I need it.


Yeah that's what I heard.


----------



## dmasteR

No you'll be fine, the kernel is set to automatically turn off the charging when it's full and recharge once it goes below its minimum threshold. Also it's actually better to do quick short charges for your phone/mobile device instead of doing long/dead battery charges.


----------

